

Did you start a blog in 2011? Celebrate it here. - jonsteiman
http://www.jonathansteiman.com/1/post/2011/12/best-new-business-blogs-2011.html

======
stfu
So the winner gets exactly what? Except of cause the tremendous honor of
calling the blog _Seinman's Favorite New Started Business Blog in 2011_.

